# Retrofit TPMS



## gribouille1210 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,
i have tried to retrofit the TPMS on my car bmw F32, production 11/13 (i have RPA).

I have bought:
4 sensors for wheel and install it.
1 control module TPMS


i have created and installed harness like this
pin 1 to pin 51 A173*8B
pin 2 to Fusible F147 ( I don't have F132)
pin 3 to pin 52 A173*8B
pin 4 to ground 

I have installed TPMS and i have seen ECU RDC with Esys.

I have VO coded 2VB and coded ICM, KOMBI, HU NBT, DSC.
i drive with my car, tpms says that TPMS resets and afterthat on NBT, it says that tpms is not working.

I think i have to reset the 4 sensors with rheingold but i don't know how to do.

Do you have any idea?


----------



## ivannw (Oct 26, 2014)

gribouille1210 said:


> Hello everyone,
> i have tried to retrofit the TPMS on my car bmw F32, production 11/13 (i have RPA).
> 
> I have bought:
> ...


Do you have the part numbers?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

were you able to get it to work now?
Do you have maybe a picture of the harness?


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

gribouille1210 said:


> Hello everyone,
> i have tried to retrofit the TPMS on my car bmw F32, production 11/13 (i have RPA).
> 
> I have bought:
> ...


Hi

I also want to retrofit TPMS on my X1 F48. My car is built in the receiver, so I only bought 4 Sensors and installed them.

Now I need to add VO 2VB. I am very fresh for e-sys to add VO.

I have study the document for Add VO Coding Guide but I don't understand at the last (after code all relative ECU) procedure, no more action need to take?

Thank you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

hongkongloftus said:


> Hi
> 
> I also want to retrofit TPMS on my X1 F48. My car is built in the receiver, so I only bought 4 Sensors and installed them.
> 
> ...


E-sys is smart enough, based on vehicle profile, to make all necessary changes to car files if adding or removing factory options.

So, modifying FA is not enough; but using loaded & activated FA to VO code necessary ECU's is all that is necessary.


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> E-sys is smart enough, based on vehicle profile, to make all necessary changes to car files if adding or removing factory options.
> 
> So, modifying FA is not enough; but using loaded & activated FA to VO code necessary ECU's is all that is necessary.


Hi Almaretto, thank you for your reply.

I checked from NCD/CAFD tools to find out there have four ECU involved for adding VO 2VB, that is, BDC_BODY, BKOMBI, HU_ENTRYNAV and DSC2.

So I prepare a add VO 2VB procedure in step by step to let me easy to process. Would you please help me to take a look and let me have the comment? I know the procedure is long and I appreciate if you can help.

1.	Open E-sys
2.	Click "Connect" icon
3.	Connect Target
4.	On "Expert Mode", choose "Coding"
5.	Read FA
6.	Save FA to new file name (xyz.xml)
7.	Click "Edit" on FA, then change to FA-editor page automatically
8.	Expend FA Folder until SALAPA-Element
9.	Click "SALAPA-Element", a VO list show on the bottom window
10.	Add [2VB] by typing into the list and the 2VB should be added in alphabetical order of the existing VO list.
11.	Click "SAVE" bottom at the right corner on window
12.	Right click FA and calculate FP
13.	If no error show, click "floppy disk" icon to save the new FA
14.	New FA has been saved
15.	On Expert Mode, click "VCM"
16.	Select "File", load saved FA file [xyz.xml] on Vehicle Order
17.	Right click on "FA" under Vehicle Order (File) and calculate FP again
18.	Select "VCM Master", click "write FA FP", then new FA write to the car
19.	Select "Coding" under Expert Mode
20.	Read FA under Vehicle Order
21.	Activate FA
22.	Click "Read ECU" under SVT Actual *cause F48 is Read ECU instead SVT*
23.	Right click on involved ECU *not CAFD* including BDC_Body, BKOMBI, HU_Entrynav and DSC2 one by one for "CODE" process
24.	After right click one ECU, then select "Code"
25.	Repeat all related ECU.
26.	After code 4 ECU, the procedures are finished. Check i-drive, the TPMS function have been shown.
27. Check pressure, if ok, drive to make the tire warm and check pressure again.

Thank you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

hongkongloftus said:


> Hi Almaretto, thank you for your reply.
> 
> I checked from NCD/CAFD tools to find out there have four ECU involved for adding VO 2VB, that is, BDC_BODY, BKOMBI, HU_ENTRYNAV and DSC2.
> 
> So I prepare a add VO 2VB procedure in step by step to let me easy to process. Would you please help me to take a look and let me have the comment? I know the procedure is long and I appreciate if you can help.


Steps 15-18 are not necessary.


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> Steps 15-18 are not necessary.


Hi Almaretto

Just want to update you.

Add Vo successful and my TPMS have been worked now. Thank you for your help.

I think maybe different region or version, I need to do the 15 to 18 as well to make the VO add into my car.

Also at step 19, after selected "Coding", there have a popup as follow to show and I click "Yes" to process.

One more thing, I need to code the HU_ENTRYNAV RDC_DRUCK_TEMP >> druck_und_temperatur to show the temperature and pressure together.

Happy for done.:rofl:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

hongkongloftus said:


> Hi Almaretto
> 
> Just want to update you.
> 
> ...


Writing is not necessary, but can be done to VCM.

The popup is because you modified FA and they want to know if you wish to reload with changes.


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

I see, thank you

Sent from my ASUS_Z00UD using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

hongkongloftus said:


> I see, thank you
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00UD using Bimmerfest mobile app


:thumbup:


----------



## bregan (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey guys,

sorry to revive a very old thread. i'm trying to retrofit TPMS on my F46 gran tourer.

I've managed to get it working by VO coding HU_Entrynav2 Kombi and DSC2.
However, i'm trying to understand the specific codes needed in the DSC2 ECU. 
Many other threads indicated that FDL coding the ICM module is required as well, however F46 does not have an ICM ecu.

Is anyone able to share the exact FDL codes required in HU_Entrynac2, Kombi and DSC2?

Also if anyone can share tips on how to get the NCD_CAFD tool working so i can use it to compare files, that would be much appreciated. I'm running into many errors running it on win 10 and .net 4.8

Thank you!
bregan


----------



## douggie (Aug 18, 2012)

hongkongloftus said:


> gribouille1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Hi. May I ask how do you check if the car has built in receiver? Thanks


----------

